# Netgear WNR2000 Router: Wireless won't speak to Wired devices!? Arrggh PLEASE HELP!



## Miracus (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've been trying to tackle this issue for months now and just the other day I thought I'd cracked it but now I'm back to square one yet again.

*SETUP:* Here is my setup in a nutshell and what I aim to do:

Laptop (Wireless) ----------------\
PC (Wired) -----------------------} Netgear Wireless N Router - WNR2000 [IP: 10.0.0.1] 
Mobile Phones (Wireless) ---------/        
(Mobiles aren't a priority)

*AIM:* My goal couldn't be simpler - I just want these devices to all talk on the same network and share files... WITH NO HITCHES!!! ARGGH! Is that too much to ask!? No it should be pretty straight forward right??? - Or so I thought.

*PROBLEM:* Nothing will talk on the same IP range, and in some miracle instances I manage to get everything talking and sharing for a number of hours but then *Poof* pitch black again and no one can see each other. From my Hours, Days, Weeks of frustrating troubleshooting , despite my initial thoughts I've come to the conclusion that it isn't Bill Gates' reliable and stable Windows platfrom *Cough Cough* that seems to be causing the issues. I'm now pretty damn certain it's my WNR2000 router.

*SITUATION & SYMPTOMS:*
*All PC's running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit - Mobiles running Android 2.2

*All computers can access the internet with NO hitches what-so-ever.

*All device IP address within the same range [Gateway - 10.0.0.1 and devices 10.0.0.2 
,3,4,5 and so on.

*Wireless (SSID) and Wired networks named the same (called - Network)

*DHCP client activated on router.

*Tested both PC's running on DHCP and Static IP & DNS addresses.

*All Windows and third party Firewalls tested deactivated and on with correct ports open.

*All computers tested using either Win7 Homegroup or standard user credentials authentification (the latter preferred).

*User Windows credentials setup correctly on each machine.

*share permissions accessible to 'everyone' on the network.

*Now for the possible cause! Maybe someone can help me with this.
--- The router DOES NOT SEE every device connected to it! very strange!

*For Example:*
I'm currently typing this post on my wireless laptop [10.0.0.43] which of course has internet, but if you look at the below picture of my routers current connected devices it only shows my wired PC is connected - MARKPC [10.0.0.45]. Even though my laptop and mobile phones are also currently connected. Bizarre!? Well just yesterday after having changed the wireless SSID to match the LAN name suddenly for the first time ever I saw both my wireless laptop and wired PC on that List and BAM everything talked and shared PERFECTLY! even my mobile phones! but today after having touched nothing! I'm back square one again. So I'm just about had it with my home network because it's caused me more gray hairs than the wife does!




Any help would be HUGELY appreciated!


----------



## Disparia (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have the latest firmware? Lots of bug fixes for V1 and V2 models. V3s are on their initial firmware release.

Netgear WNR2000 models.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried accessing the computers directly by the IPs or are you using the computer names?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 28, 2010)

make sure they are in the same workgroup and network discovery is turned on. 

manually assign all IPs.

try firmware upgrade.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 28, 2010)

i have the solution,


install DD-WRT firmware on the router, if the router is infact the problem then installing this firmware will fix it (99% certain). DD-WRT is a linux based 3rd party firmware supported by a lot of router, and yours is supported. (assuming its the WNR 2000 v2)

heres the link: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
type in your routers name and follow the directions. its very straight forward.





please respond with the exact model number and i will find correct file to flash your router with.





note, there is a VERY SMALL chance you might brick the router as with any firmware update.


----------



## Miracus (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your help guys, I do already have the latest firmware installed but your input is really appreciated, the workgroups are the same as well and I have been using both IP and names to access the computers, It really is quite an unusual situation because none of the standard networking formats seem to do any justice.

I do think I may have finally cracked it though, I was having another play in the router yesterday afternoon and came across a disabled setting that seems to have done the trick... for now... 

"RIP version" under my LAN settings was disabled and I changed it to "RIP-2M" then without a hitch every single device connected to my router appeared in my "attached devices" window. My network survived the night after I had turned all PC's off (usually when everything goes tits up). Its is the longest uninterrupted period I've had my network working. Everything on the network is chattering away like a flock of pigeons in a bread scramble so I'm hoping this setting which I've NEVER heard of before is really what's caused me months of frustration.

If it's the solution I hope this helps anyone else who's having similar issues.

Thanks again guys for your time and advice.


----------



## Miracus (Dec 29, 2010)

I spoke too soon and take back everything I said.... AARRGH! This morning I could talk to EVERY computer and everything worked fine... literally after posting my last thread I checked the router again and all my wireless devices are no longer attached!? I hadn't changed a thing! WTF!? seriously!

This router is just has it in for me!


----------



## Miracus (Dec 29, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> i have the solution,
> 
> install DD-WRT firmware on the router, if the router is infact the problem then installing this firmware will fix it (99% certain). DD-WRT is a linux based 3rd party firmware supported by a lot of router, and yours is supported. (assuming its the WNR 2000 v2)
> 
> ...



I checked my router and it doesn't say v2 anywhere on the device so I'm assuming it's not which is a pitty cos I looked for my router on the DD-WRT website and only the v2 came up.

Thanks anyway Slyfox.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 29, 2010)

I would try another ip range that's class c instead of 10.x.x.x
All of this is how I've gotten windows7 sharing with everything with no issues.
Homegroups sucks period 

This should fix these advanced sharing settings any windows sharing issues






This should fix any linux based issues 

```
Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Local Security Policy

Local Policies - Security Options



Network security: LAN Manager authentication level
Send LM & NTLM responses

Minimum session security for NTLM SSP
Disable Require 128-bit encryption
```

After that restart the computers and share folders like so


----------



## Miracus (Dec 29, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> i would try another ip range thats class c instead of 10.x.x.x



Thanks for that suggestion Batou, I have now changed my router to 192.168.0.1 and all devices to a static IP of the same range and all seems to be working again, although I'm not getting my hopes high because nothing this router seems to be doing at the moment resembles standard networking logic, One moment I have connected devices and all is well, next minute they're all gone. Will let you know how it pans out.

Thanks


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 29, 2010)

are wireless devices specifically losing connection ? that could be a channel issue.
Use WiFi analyzer from the android market to survey your house and set the router to a channel that's not used/weakest.

Also use WPA2 Personal Mixed mode TkIP & AES if you have those options.

I setup my buddy's wnr2000 for him and he hasn't had any issues so im kinda curious what the issue with yours is.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 29, 2010)

A "lookback" or conflicting IP can cause a router to crash.  Make sure there are no devices with fixed IP, e.g. printer or mobile or laptop.

So can a dodgy cable. Isolate by starting up the network one device at a time.


----------



## Miracus (Dec 30, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> are wireless devices specifically losing connection ? that could be a channel issue.
> Use WiFi analyzer from the android market to survey your house and set the router to a channel that's not used/weakest.
> 
> Also use WPA2 Personal Mixed mode TkIP & AES if you have those options.



Hey Batou I think you aced it in your first post, I've been running flawlessly since I changed my IP range from 10.0.0.# to 192.168.0.#. not a hitch usually by now something would have dropped but everything is still working. I have actually made my Laptop and PC static IP's, my phones remain DHCP enabled and seem to integrate seamlessly into the network when switched on.

I believe I owe you a beer!  Cheers Batou


----------

